# Hurricane Emergency Supplies



## Retired (Aug 17, 2009)

Central Florida News 13

Hurricane season is here...mg:, and it's time to assemble a survival kit for the family. Let the kids help. It's an opportunity to reassure them and talk about storm safety.

Here's a list of supplies that can be included:


*First aid kit* _with prescription drugs _and special items for infants, elderly, or disabled family members.
*Battery-powered radio or television *- Electricity could be out for a week or more.
*Flashlights*, light sticks and extra batteries. Try LED flashlights. They require smaller batteries and provide much more light.
*No candles *-- Candles can tip over and can start a fire.
F*ood* - Pack non-perishable food for each person for 3-7 days. Include foods for elderly and infants, cooking tools and paper plates. Electric service may be out, so pack a manual can opener.
*Water* - 1 gallon of water per person per day for 3-7 days.
*Clothing* including several changes, rain gear and heavy gloves for any heavy work for clean-up after the storm.
*Duct tape* - Duct tape can fix anything temporarily. Do not use duct tape on windows.
*Extra blankets* - Emergency thermal blankets can fit in a small bag. The blankets unfold to about 7 feet by 5 feet..
*Cash* - Banks and ATMs may not have electricity after the storm. ATMs don?t work without power.
*Keys* - During an evacuation, keys will be needed for your home and car
*Important documents* in a waterproof container. Documents include insurance policies, medical records, bank account numbers, Social Security cards, passports and identification cards - anything that would be difficult to replace in the aftermath. If you home is damaged, you may need the documents to apply for help.
*Tools* - Keep a set nearby for emergency repairs during the storm.   
*Toys*, books and games to occupy the kids.
*Vehicle fuel tanks filled.* During an evacuation, traffic may make it difficult to stop for gas. After the storm, gas stations may be closed if the electricity is out. 
*Pet care* - Pet identification, vaccination records, food and water, a carrier or cage, a muzzle and leash.

Pack the supplies in easy to carry containers. You can get a backpack filled with survival supplies for the American Red Cross store. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Can you suggest anything else that should be added to this list?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 17, 2009)

> Can you suggest anything else that should be added to this list?



A large supply of paper towels


----------



## ladylore (Aug 17, 2009)

water purifying tablets


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 18, 2009)

...having been through it...

1) fill up your bathtub in advance for some water..trust me
2) A crank-up radio - you can get these (yes, Daniel, hang on to your American hat) from Canadian tire.  They're relatively inexpensive now...
3)  And candles saved me for 5 days without power...I had a candelabra..And read by it every day.  I couldn't leave my place because there were live power lines outside my place.  5 Days is a long time unless you're an avid reader...
4)  The best advice - listen to the news. When the police say to stay home for safety measures.  Do so.  In hurricanes, what they don't tell you is the danger of downed power lines...

Ok, this has been an official "Jazzey" message.  And now we return to our original programming.


----------



## Retired (Aug 18, 2009)

> water purifying tablets



Perhaps, but with readily available bottled water at low price, it may be safer and more practical to stock up with those.  We keep an emergency supply of bottled water (which we rotate with a fresh supply periodically) in the house, in case of unexpected water interruption.

The bottled water plus the bathtub full for toilet and washing can keep you going for a few days.

The key is to use the water for washing first, then use that same water for flushing...not the other way around.

And....from my old cowboy days....out on the range there was the adage:

"Always drink upstream from the herd".


----------



## Banned (Aug 18, 2009)

Pet first aid supplies as well.


----------



## white page (Aug 18, 2009)

When water is scarce , It's a great idea to have a stock of Baby wipes, Mountaineers use them for personal hygiene when washing is impossible.

 Also a gas camping stove (a draught proof one), there is nothing more comforting than a hot beverage, during these times.
During our last big storm, I was so glad of my bottled gas stove, the only thing that was functioning for a couple of days.


----------



## Fiver (Aug 18, 2009)

Here in metro Detroit, whenever we get warning of a blizzard, the usual items like bread, milk, water, and flashlights are sold out within hours (because being such a large metro area built right over salt mines, and totally prepared to clear the roads within hours, God forbid anyone should be without bread and milk for half a day.) But the real surprise we noticed was that of all other food items, Frosted Strawberry PopTarts sell like almost immediately. Just that flavour. Go figure.


----------



## white page (Aug 18, 2009)

> Frosted Strawberry PopTarts sell like almost immediately. Just that flavour. Go figure.


comfort nursery food ?


----------



## Fiver (Aug 18, 2009)

Weirdos. I always go for the Frosted Cinnamon ones.


----------



## Mari (Aug 18, 2009)

Tealight candles are good because although you still need to be careful about fire safety they do not tip over. The first time I lit some my cat was most curious and set her tail on fire! She is fine but avoids all candles now.  Mari


----------



## justhere (Aug 22, 2009)

for Germaphobes this is a Nightmare scenario


----------

